# MicroController PIC16f84



## التواتي (12 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

إلى الإخوة الزملاء بملتقانا المتناهي في الروعة مِن مَن لهم إهتمام بالمتحكمات الدقيقة مارأيكم في أن ندرس معا كيفية تكوين برنامج من الألف إلى الياء مع شروح كل شاردة وواردة في خطوات البرمجة وكيفية تحميله الى المتحكم علنا نصل الى الفهم التام والمعرفة الكافية التي تمكننا من إستخدام هذه الدارة المتكاملة ونتمكن من معرفة البرمجة بشكل جيد وعمل تطبيقات عملية في شتى المجالات.
وإن شهء الله سنجد من سيقدم لنا يد العون من زملائنا الذين لهم معرفة واسعة في هذا المجال وكم انا متشوق الى سماع ارائكم في هذا الموضوع ... من يريد الإلتحاق فليكتب ملاحظاته وإقتراحاته.

شكرا على مروركم وألف شكر على ردودكم
وفقنا الله​


----------



## المهندسة النشيطة (14 مايو 2008)

انا من اكبر مؤيدين هذا الموضوع واتمنى المساعدة في هذا المجال


----------



## مقشش (14 مايو 2008)

موضوووووووووووع مهم كثسسسسسير


----------



## التواتي (14 مايو 2008)

*السلام عليكم يانشيطة ويا مقشش 
مشكورين على الردود ... مروركم أبهجني 
ان شاء الله يزيد العدد ويكون من بينهم من له خبرة في موضوع المايكرو كونترولر
ساحاول أن أقترح منظومة ما مالم يقترح أي من الزملاء ذلك
نرجوا من الإخوة الخبراء في هذا المجال مشاركتنا لنستفيد منهم
ولهم من الله الأجر ومنا الشكر*​


----------



## ADEL ADEL (14 مايو 2008)

تحياتي لكم
مشكورين على هذا الموضوع أنا التحق بهذا الركب المبارك والله الموفق
الى اللقاء قريبا​


----------



## التواتي (14 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم إخوتي الأعزاء
مارأيكم في أن نجعل مشروعنا الأول هو منظومة لفتح باب المنزل بواسطة رقم سري ندخله بواسطة لوحة مفاتيح .
سنحتاج في مشروعنا الى:
1- لوحة المفاتيح المتكونة من الأرقام من الواحد الى العشرة 
2-المعالج بك16اف84 
3-منظم الجهد الذي سيغذي المعالج
4-العنصر الأخير للمنظومة وهو مزلاج كهربائي سنحاول معا تصميمه
5-ترانجستورات نوع فيت مثلا لتحويل قدرة خرج المعالج حتى تلائم تغذية حاكمة أو محرك دي سي صغير
6-دائرة مستقلة لحرق البرنامج الى ذاكرة المعالج
7-حاسوب به برنامج ام بي لاب 
و ما الى ذلك مما قد نحتاجه في مشروعنا التعليمي ومن عنده الإمكانيات لمواكبة المشروع عمليا يكون قد خدمنا في معرفة النتيجة النهائية أو نكتفي بشروح نظرية
من معه مشروع غير هذا فليأتي به وكلنا آذانا صاغية.
وكم نحن في إنتظار إخوتنا الذين يملكون المعرفة الكافية لإفادتنا وأجره على الله.
والله ولي التوفيق​


----------



## التواتي (14 مايو 2008)

هذه دائرة المبرمج نستخدمها لحرق البرنامج في ذاكرة المعالج وهي بسيطة جدا جدا​
http://www.semis.demon.co.uk/uJDM/uJDMmain.htm


----------



## moh1986 (3 يونيو 2008)

و الله انا ممتن اذا بنبدأ هذا المجال


----------



## ابن العميد (28 يونيو 2008)

هوه ده الشغل وانا معاكم اتفضلوا وبكده نبني طوبه في عالم الهندسة العربي وهيه التعليم عن بعد وبأيدي عرب مسلمين


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (11 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااا للجهود


----------



## منتصر المالكي (12 يوليو 2008)

نشكر الجهود المبذولة في سبيل خدمة العلم والمعرفة وتحياتي لكل الميكاترونيكس


----------

